# Frozen kale and leeks



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

Last night after three nights of subfreezing temperatures, I noticed that my kale and leeks were unhappy (these keen observational skills may have something to do with why my garden doesn't produce much  ) I brought the kale inside, but because of the size and shape of the pots it wasn't practical to do so with the leeks.

Since they're winter crops anyway I may have been overconfident with them (it's my first time growing both.) How long can they survive winter conditions? Snow in my area is pretty rare, but most nights hover around freezing and near-constant rain is a given.

Interestingly, one of my annual summer ground-covers is still flowering like mad. So are my strawberries and one of my mints.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Here in S.C. in zone 7b-8a collards do well thought the Winter, so did the kale & beets I planted.
You may need a small cold frame or hoop house to keep them safe if you are in zone 5 or lower.


----------

